# Brisket and....



## Oz (Feb 17, 2007)

Been soaking up the do's and dont's from here and have been developing my skills. Today menu: Brisket, 3 racks of BBRibs, 3 racks of spares, fatties, ABT's and pork loin preppared 3 different ways. Things turned out very well. I used LWO and LWB exclusively with wooster and mustard. Check it out. www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=wof2bhe.87 ... 0&y=lfx0pa


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Man that is a feast! Everything looked great  

Must be nice to do everything outside too huh? 8)


----------



## Oz (Feb 17, 2007)

One was a variation of your apricot/wine/white grape/dried cherryversion. I used craisins, pineapple and a brew of vidalia onion, peach, jalepeno sugar, lemon salsa my wife bought  for me. The other was prosciutto, provolone and spinach.  I blanched the spinach this time to get enough in to make it worthwhile. Both of them came out well, juicy and good flavor.


----------



## Oz (Feb 17, 2007)

Puff, it was 41F here this morning with 80% humidity, but warmed up quickly. 
It was a beautiful day to be outside cooking.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

It all looked great Oz.


----------



## Griff (Feb 17, 2007)

Good job Oz. The food looked great.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 17, 2007)

You just cooked everything didn't Ya.  All you left out was the turkey and the chicken.  Maybe tomorrow.   

It all looked very good by the way.


----------



## gator1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy Smokes Oz - you blew it out! I'll bet your neighbors hang at your place, dont they?


----------



## Oz (Feb 18, 2007)

The peach salas was used in evreything except the brisket. BB's 1 loin roll and half of the spares.  The peach/jalepeno comes on first With the LWO finishing it of nicely The glazed spares were sweet though. I will pursue this combination or a mango/pepper glaze next.
I took a picture of my steam fogged glasses to illustrate how moist the Stumps style cookers are. Every time you open the door, this is what you get. The stack also has condensate visible on th inside rim. I never foil with this cooker.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Oz said:
			
		

> *Been soaking up the do's and dont's from here and have been developing my skills. *Today menu: Brisket, 3 racks of BBRibs, 3 racks of spares, fatties, ABT's and pork loin preppared 3 different ways. Things turned out very well. I used LWO and LWB exclusively with wooster and mustard. Check it out. www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=wof2bhe.87 ... 0&y=lfx0pa



I don't think you need to soak up anymore do's and dont's Oz!!!  Wow, you cooked a heck of a feast as well as cooked it PERFECTLY!!!!!  Great job my friend!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 18, 2007)

Oz said:
			
		

> The peach salas was used in evreything except the brisket. BB's 1 loin roll and half of the spares.  The peach/jalepeno comes on first With the LWO finishing it of nicely The glazed spares were sweet though. I will pursue this combination or a mango/pepper glaze next.
> I took a picture of my steam fogged glasses to illustrate how moist the Stumps style cookers are. Every time you open the door, this is what you get. The stack also has condensate visible on th inside rim. I never foil with this cooker.



Oz, the food looks fantastic.  You mentioned Stumps style cookers.  Do you have a clone?  Would love to see some pictures of your cooker!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic looking meal(s)!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 18, 2007)

what an incredible feast looks spectacular. 

I am sooooo hungry now.


----------



## Oz (Feb 18, 2007)

Kloset, here are the pictures of my cooker. I have a few things I have to add.
I will post them as I get them. 
www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=wof2bhe.ev ... &y=-ehvre0


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice job, OZ.  Wish I had your talent!


----------



## Oz (Feb 18, 2007)

Kloset, it's therapy. I work with steel on a daily basis, but much of the time it is not enjoyable. I started the cooker in July -06 after looking at all of the cookers out there. This style cooker is a large capacity rig with a small footprint. They perform well and are consistent. It does not have it's finish  paint and I doubt it will for a while. I enjoy working on it as much as I do cooking with it.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful!  I notice you were careful to have all the Wolfe Rub labels in full view.  Does Larry pay you for "product placement" like they do in the movies?   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool smoker.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Great job on the food and the smoker..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

Great looking cook there Oz.  Must be nice to have that kinda weather.  We are having a heat wave at 34* today.


----------



## Oz (Feb 18, 2007)

Temps going to be in the high 30's Monday am. I think I'll talk to Larry about a possible fee.


----------



## john a (Feb 19, 2007)

Outstanding on both food and cooker. How many people did you feed with that feast?


----------



## Oz (Feb 19, 2007)

John, I froze part of it to send to my son at school and the rest of it was split up between 7 family members and friends. They all had better hurry up, it's going fast.


----------

